# multiple movies in one dvd



## choklate_007 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have many avi/divx files & there subtitle files in .srt. I wish to merge these srt files in there respective video file. I then wish to write dvd from these merged files, I wish that one dvd should contain multiple video files, like 4 or 5 or may be more movies in one dvd.

thanks in advance


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87532


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 3, 2009)

I use ConvertXToDVD.

Its best in what u exactly want to do.

It has options if u want to downgrade the movie quality (to fit 3-4 movies in one DVD)

But, its PAID.


----------

